# D-Ring, O-Ring, or Eggbutt



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think any one of those would work. If the rubber one is on the thick side, and the horse has a smallish mouth, she may feel a bit "gagged". use the K. I. S. S. theory . . . . . Keep It Simple, Stupid! (my old teacher in college told us to stick with the KISS theory)


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I think any one of those would work. If the rubber one is on the thick side, and the horse has a smallish mouth, she may feel a bit "gagged". use the K. I. S. S. theory . . . . . Keep It Simple, Stupid! (my old teacher in college told us to stick with the KISS theory)


Hahahah :clap:I've never heard of the KISS theory, but I love it and am going to steal that from you!

The D ring isn't as thick as that one shown. I was thinking of trying that one first since it has the rubber though, it won't be as cold.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've used all three on my gelding, who is green.

We started out in a copper mouth loose ring snaffle and he was good in it. When he outgrew that, all I could find was an eggbutt French link, so we tried it. He was okay, but not nearly as responsive as in the loose ring. If anything, the signals felt...mushy, for lack of a better word. He started gaping his mouth and letting the bit slide through (never mind that we were using a curb strap), and he had outgrown the eggbutt in size, so I got a D-ring lozenge snaffle (three-piece, still, but with a fat lozenge instead of a flat link) to try. He was better and the bit couldn't slid through his mouth. The cue seemed crisper, as well.

Now, I have a loose ring sweet iron three-piece snaffle with a copper lozenge that I'm going to try. Found out he loves the sweet iron/copper combo (from trying another bit), so I decided to try it in a loose ring because many people on the forum stated that they have more "feel" to them than the other cheeks.

ETA-As for the metal feeling cold, warm it up in your hands before putting it in the horse's mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like D-rings, but I can't imagine rubber tasting or feeling good.

If you can borrow some bits and just let the horse hold them a little and then gently remove them, you may find one mouthpiece works better than another. A single joint bit tends to work more on the bars of the mouth. A double joint works more on the tongue. My mare seems to prefer a Waterford, which has 4 joints so it conforms to the shape of her mouth. Some consider it a harsh bit, but she goes well in it. 

The Waterford:










This pdf has good info on bits in it:

http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/aaepfocus/2006/bennett1.pdf


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I found this to be a useful reference for bits: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-snaffle-english-type-bits-36522/

I agree with Tinyliny, don't overthink this, I think that most people put a lot of time into deciding which bit to use, I use a single joint full cheek snaffle with all the horses I ride... :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Of the three I would probably choose the Myler type, I prefer a double jointed bit to a single and the Myler is closest.

If you come across an eggbutt french link, add it to your collection, it is a nice bit and a lot of horses go well in one.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I always started my youngsters with the Myler, found they liked them, not to thick and shaped mouth piece for comfort. The joint gives independent feel which an ordinary straight bar mouth piece doesn't.


----------

